# Switch for "1 to 2" HDMI?



## JimDillon1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've got 2 HD TVs set up for HDMI attachment to my ViP722. One main one in the living room and one downstairs in the workout room. I have a 12 foot HDMI cable strung to the downstairs unit. The problem is I've been unable to find a "1 to 2" HDMI switch. All the HDMI switches I've found enable multiple perpherals to attach to one TV, (eg "2 to 1" or "3 to 1"), but not visa versa. 

Currently I'm manually plugging and unplugging the HDMI cables into a "2 to 1" switch, but I'm afraid of plug fatigue over the long term. Does anyone have knowledge of a good (and reasonalby priced) "1 to 2" HDMI switch?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jim,

What you are looking for is called a HDMI distribution amp. There are a few companies that sell them but they are not cheap. MCM Electronics (http://www.mcmelectronics.com) sells a 1 x 2 model (that is what you need) for $99.95. The part number is 33-10540. You might be able to get one cheaper by searching the net.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Try this:http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

JimDillon1 said:


> I've got 2 HD TVs set up for HDMI attachment to my ViP722. One main one in the living room and one downstairs in the workout room. I have a 12 foot HDMI cable strung to the downstairs unit. The problem is I've been unable to find a "1 to 2" HDMI switch. All the HDMI switches I've found enable multiple perpherals to attach to one TV, (eg "2 to 1" or "3 to 1"), but not visa versa.
> 
> Currently I'm manually plugging and unplugging the HDMI cables into a "2 to 1" switch, but I'm afraid of plug fatigue over the long term. Does anyone have knowledge of a good (and reasonalby priced) "1 to 2" HDMI switch?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sure you've thought of this, but since all the outputs on the VIP722 are hot at the same time, you could get a high def signal using component cables on the set that is closest to the receiver.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Jim,
> 
> What you are looking for is called a HDMI distribution amp. There are a few companies that sell them but they are not cheap. MCM Electronics (http://www.mcmelectronics.com) sells a 1 x 2 model (that is what you need) for $99.95. The part number is 33-10540. You might be able to get one cheaper by searching the net.


Although I would like one, I do not own an A/V Receiver, and have not researched them.
I do know their rear panels have mutilple HDMI inputs....but not sure if there are multiple HDMI out. Assuming there was could the Jimdillon1 [original post] send HD content from his VIP722 to both of his tv's via the A/V receiver ?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

digital223 said:


> Although I would like one, I do not own an A/V Receiver, and have not researched them.
> I do know their rear panels have mutilple HDMI inputs....but not sure if there are multiple HDMI out. Assuming there was could the Jimdillon1 [original post] send HD content from his VIP722 to both of his tv's via the A/V receiver ?


I can't speak for all receivers, but I know that Harmon Kardons have multiple inputs and only one HDMI output.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

HDMI splitters from Monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

E91 said:


> I can't speak for all receivers, but I know that Harmon Kardons have multiple inputs and only one HDMI output.


I am aware most A/V receivers have only 1 HDMI output...........
But I stated, assume there were multiple HDMI outputs would it send hd content to both TV's.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

digital223 said:


> I am aware most A/V receivers have only 1 HDMI output...........
> But I stated, assume there were multiple HDMI outputs would it send hd content to both TV's.


Sorry I misunderstood!

Isn't HDMI output always capable of HD content?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

IIP said:


> HDMI splitters from Monoprice:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113


Does something like this degrade PQ at all?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No degradation in PQ; that's one of the benefits of a digital signal, but it's also why you need a splitter with active electronics.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

IIP said:


> No degradation in PQ; that's one of the benefits of a digital signal, but it's also why you need a splitter with active electronics.


Thanks! This is very useful information to know.


----------



## JimDillon1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the great insight.... very active forum, glad to have joined. I added a signiture with my configuration as some were guessing when the advice was given. 

1) With the Onkyo I only have one HDMI output, so no dice there.
2) On the component out suggestion - I do have BlueRay / 1080p capability so I really want to maintain that with HDMI (I've heard component out is not full 1080p - true?)

I think I'm going to bite the bullet and spend the $100 on a proper switch. Thanks all for your advice!


----------



## JimDillon1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Cmnore! Just ordered the splitter you recommended for $67.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

JimDillon1 said:


> Thanks for all the great insight.... very active forum, glad to have joined. I added a signiture with my configuration as some were guessing when the advice was given.
> 
> 1) With the Onkyo I only have one HDMI output, so no dice there.
> 2) On the component out suggestion - I do have BlueRay / 1080p capability so I really want to maintain that with HDMI (I've heard component out is not full 1080p - true?)
> ...


We had discussed the component/1080p issue in another thread. I don't personally have any relevant experience but other posters here (who obviously know more than I do) believe that component is capable of 1080p.

For me, the switch is still a great idea because running an HDMI cable into another room is far easier than running the three jacks for a component along with a toslink for sound.


----------



## JimDillon1 (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...01&cp_id=10113

WARNING!!! Careful when buying the above splitter. It seemed to have serious incompatibilities with my setup. I connect the 722 and my PS3 though the Onkyo SR605, then to the splitter and then to the two TVs. Weird results - the PS3 worked fine while the 722 output to both TVs was wacked... the output to the Sony did not work at all, the output to the Toshiba was missing audio.

I did notice that the switch is HDMI 1.2a, and I probably should have made sure it was 1.3a compatible. Both the Onkyo and PS3 are 1.3a compatible, I have been unable to find the HDMI version for the 722. (however, should not the HDMIs been backward compatible?).

Anyway, I'm returning this and looking now for an HDMI 1.3a compliant splitter. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I haven't had good luck with splitters of any type. You don't get any of the new audio formats with the splitters (such as TrueHD, DTS HD Master, etc.). I also had trouble getting plain old DD 5.1 with an HDMI splitter. I now connect one TV via component and the other via HDMI.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

JimDillon1 said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...01&cp_id=10113
> 
> WARNING!!! Careful when buying the above splitter. It seemed to have serious incompatibilities with my setup. I connect the 722 and my PS3 though the Onkyo SR605, then to the splitter and then to the two TVs. Weird results - the PS3 worked fine while the 722 output to both TVs was wacked... the output to the Sony did not work at all, the output to the Toshiba was missing audio.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this information, Jim. Very, very helpful.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

JimDillon1 said:


> audio.
> 
> Anyway, I'm returning this and looking now for an HDMI 1.3a compliant splitter. I'll let you know what I find.


I still say that you should get a HDMI distribution amp. They work in a lot of situations where splitters won't.


----------



## RayGambo (Oct 23, 2008)

Bill R said:


> I still say that you should get a HDMI distribution amp. They work in a lot of situations where splitters won't.


For the distance involved I think it is worth trying a $30 splitter before plunking down $200 unless he has more ambitious future plans. Or running component cables.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

E91 said:


> We had discussed the component/1080p issue in another thread. I don't personally have any relevant experience but other posters here (who obviously know more than I do) believe that component is capable of 1080p.
> 
> For me, the switch is still a great idea because running an HDMI cable into another room is far easier than running the three jacks for a component along with a toslink for sound.


My old time Warner box used to change res when switching from a SD channel to a HD channel (480p to 1080p) and my TV would always pick up the change and switch res. All while using component cables. Even now if I go in and change the res format my on my 722 TV will follow the change using component. Personally I've never been able to tell a difference in PQ between the two types of cable, but I suppose it all depends on how long your run is, and the quality of the cables you're using.


----------



## JimDillon1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill R said:


> I still say that you should get a HDMI distribution amp. They work in a lot of situations where splitters won't.


My apologies if I have been using the words "splitter" and "switch" somewhat interchangably. Let me try to clarify:

This is what I found and ordered the other day. 
http://www.crhub.com/p-294-1x2-hdmi-splitter-amplifier-1080p-v13b.html

They call it an "HDMI splitter amplifier", but I believe it falls into the category of "HDMI Distribution Amp", as you call it, since it's distributing and amplifying the signal. It is definately not a switch. My bad for confusing the termonology.

Bill, if you believe an HDMI Distribution Amp is something else, could you provide a link to an example? Thanks.

This splitter/amplifier seems to have the latest HDMI compatibility (1.3b) and I was quite pleased with the price. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JimDillon1 (Oct 13, 2008)

lujan said:


> I haven't had good luck with splitters of any type. You don't get any of the new audio formats with the splitters (such as TrueHD, DTS HD Master, etc.). I also had trouble getting plain old DD 5.1 with an HDMI splitter. I now connect one TV via component and the other via HDMI.


Lujan - you're right on with your experience. I received the above referenced splitter/amplifier yesterday and the video worked fine but the Dolby Digital and/or DTS lights did not display on the Onkyo receiver when showing Dolby content from the 722. This seems particularly strange since the splitter is installed downstream from the receiver. That is, the 722 and PS3 are connected to the Onkyo, the output of the Onkyo goes into the splitter, then to the two TVs. Is HDMI smart enough to signal upstream to the Onkyo that DD 5.1 is not passing through the splitter?

Well, this is the second HDMI device I'm returning. On principle I'm resisting going to component for the local TV, but may have to give in. If anyone has experience with an HDMI 1-2 splitter the has FULL HDMI AUDIO and VIDEO COMPATIBILITY, I'm willing to pay for it!!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

JimDillon1 said:


> Lujan - you're right on with your experience. I received the above referenced splitter/amplifier yesterday and the video worked fine but the Dolby Digital and/or DTS lights did not display on the Onkyo receiver when showing Dolby content from the 722. This seems particularly strange since the splitter is installed downstream from the receiver. That is, the 722 and PS3 are connected to the Onkyo, the output of the Onkyo goes into the splitter, then to the two TVs. Is HDMI smart enough to signal upstream to the Onkyo that DD 5.1 is not passing through the splitter?
> 
> Well, this is the second HDMI device I'm returning. On principle I'm resisting going to component for the local TV, but may have to give in. If anyone has experience with an HDMI 1-2 splitter the has FULL HDMI AUDIO and VIDEO COMPATIBILITY, I'm willing to pay for it!!


That's strange I would have thought that would work since the audio would stop at the Onkyo. Do you have HDMI Audio off? I'm not sure that's the name of the setting but it's to let the Onkyo know that HDMI audio is not going to the TV.


----------



## JimDillon1 (Oct 13, 2008)

lujan said:


> That's strange I would have thought that would work since the audio would stop at the Onkyo. Do you have HDMI Audio off? I'm not sure that's the name of the setting but it's to let the Onkyo know that HDMI audio is not going to the TV.


Thanks for the suggestion - I checked and the HDMI Audio on the Onkyo is already set to 'off'. I've done some more research on these devices and one thing that concerns me is that in the descriptions of several they state that the resolutions of the 2 TVs need to be identical resolution or else one or both will not work. That's problematic for me since my Sony is 1080p and my Toshiba is 720p. I will keep looking but at this point I'm just going to stay with my current situation of manually changing the plug.

If someone finds a 1x2 splitter or distribution amp that is fully HDMI 1.3a compliant and can support two different resolutions, and supports all the HD audio, let me know! Thanks all for your help.


----------

